# Dirtwork With my 3240 Loader



## Steve Urquell (Nov 11, 2019)

Did some dirtwork at a co-worker's house last weekend. He's building a 12x50ft batting cage for his kids. The 3240 got a workout. Here are a few videos. We ripped it loose with my cultivator then began to dig. I unloaded ~3000lbs of dirt off the trailer later in the evening at my house.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow! I'm impressed!


----------



## Steve Urquell (Nov 11, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Wow! I'm impressed!


Thanks man! I feel like it's doing about as much as I could expect out of a GT. It is weighing more than most though at 1500lbs fully ballasted. 1400lbs in the videos.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Steve Urquell said:


> Thanks man! I feel like it's doing about as much as I could expect out of a GT. It is weighing more than most though at 1500lbs fully ballasted. 1400lbs in the videos.


Ah, you got the bucket painted CC yellow. Looks OE now. Very nice.


----------



## Steve Urquell (Nov 11, 2019)

bmaverick said:


> Ah, you got the bucket painted CC yellow. Looks OE now. Very nice.


Thanks. It works so much better now having moved the curl pivot forward. I can dump in my carts now and it eliminated the bucket flop I was having due to poor curl geometry. Feels like a dozer now and the new curl cylinder has enough power to lift the tractor.


----------



## Steve Urquell (Nov 11, 2019)

Hauled a 3rd of the dirt we dug out last night. I need to unload today. If anyone is wondering what a well equipped GT can do here is a prime example.


----------



## Steve Urquell (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Steve Urquell said:


>


Smart setup. A loader and a sq-tube frame trailer. A great combination.


----------



## Steve Urquell (Nov 11, 2019)

bmaverick said:


> Smart setup. A loader and a sq-tube frame trailer. A great combination.


Thanks. I wish the trailer was mine. It's my co-worker's buddy's.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Steve Urquell said:


> Thanks. I wish the trailer was mine. It's my co-worker's buddy's.


I had a choice between angle iron frame and sq tube frame. The upgrade was only $300 at the time. Glad I went sq tube. It's tracked behind the truck like nothing there and it's stayed steady in the lane when pulling to it max load rating too. 

Should you need a trailer, the sq tube frame wins hands down. The angle iron are the cheap-o types.


----------



## Steve Urquell (Nov 11, 2019)

Steve Urquell said:


> Hauled a 3rd of the dirt we dug out last night. I need to unload today. If anyone is wondering what a well equipped GT can do here is a prime example.





bmaverick said:


> I had a choice between angle iron frame and sq tube frame. The upgrade was only $300 at the time. Glad I went sq tube. It's tracked behind the truck like nothing there and it's stayed steady in the lane when pulling to it max load rating too.
> 
> Should you need a trailer, the sq tube frame wins hands down. The angle iron are the cheap-o types.


This one pulls really well. Only thing I'd change is having lift off or fold down sides and have the ramps fold up instead of lift off. P


----------



## Steve Urquell (Nov 11, 2019)

I built a middlebuster for my sleeve hitch, changed my tires to more aggressive non-directional tread , and filled my tires with 8gals of windshield washer fluid(65lbs each). Getting a little dirt below.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Steve Urquell said:


> I built a middlebuster for my sleeve hitch, changed my tires to more aggressive non-directional tread , and filled my tires with 8gals of windshield washer fluid(65lbs each). Getting a little dirt below.


When you filled with washer fluid, was it the SUMMER version or the winter. The winter will corrode your inner rims.  I've been using the Winterized Marine/RV antifreeze (pink stuff) for tire fill as it's pet safe and not corrosive.  

Do you get snow? Would like to see how your machine does that.


----------



## Steve Urquell (Nov 11, 2019)

bmaverick said:


> When you filled with washer fluid, was it the SUMMER version or the winter. The winter will corrode your inner rims.  I've been using the Winterized Marine/RV antifreeze (pink stuff) for tire fill as it's pet safe and not corrosive.
> 
> Do you get snow? Would like to see how your machine does that.


I did use -20 WWF but I bought some of this to add. Dumb thing is i got in a hurry and forgot about having it. I'll go back and add some soon.

ETA: We don't get much snow here in AR anymore. <1" accumulation when it has snowed in the last 5 years.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Steve Urquell said:


> I did use -20 WWF but I bought some of this to add. Dumb thing is i got in a hurry and forgot about having it. I'll go back and add some soon.
> 
> ETA: We don't get much snow here in AR anymore. <1" accumulation when it has snowed in the last 5 years.
> 
> View attachment 67973


ER, ah, OK, didn't know you are a southern boy.  Wish I was once again. 

Yes, Rust-X has been around for ages. I think longer than WD40.  

Not sure of adding Rust-X consisting of phosphates with a high methanol/ethanol mixture pH of the winter washer fluid. Interaction could happen. It reminds me of backing soda and vinegar. 

For Ag, Calcium Chloride was used from the 50s till the early 80s. Now, Beet juice or RV/Marine (propylene glycol) are used.


----------



## Steve Urquell (Nov 11, 2019)

bmaverick said:


> ER, ah, OK, didn't know you are a southern boy.  Wish I was once again.
> 
> Yes, Rust-X has been around for ages. I think longer than WD40.
> 
> ...


Yeah, looking at adding acids to alcohol it looks like it could form a flammable ester. I just read this about WW fluid on Rimguard's site. 

"*Windshield Washer Fluid*
Cheap. Light at 7.6 pounds/gallon.
One of the less expensive liquid ballast choices on the market is windshield washer fluid. It is *non-corrosive* and freeze-resistant down to at least -25°F. The biggest down side to windshield washer fluid is that it weighs only 7.6 pounds per gallon."

https://www.rimguardsolutions.com/comparison-of-tire-ballasts/


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Steve Urquell said:


> Yeah, looking at adding acids to alcohol it looks like it could form a flammable ester. I just read this about WW fluid on Rimguard's site.
> 
> "*Windshield Washer Fluid*
> Cheap. Light at 7.6 pounds/gallon.
> ...



The good thing is, your wheels are not as huge as my 11.2-24 wheels. So, a fluid swap isn't that bad. 

PEAK has the RV/Marine SDS here:
https://peakauto.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/PEAK-RV-and-Marine-Antifreeze-50-F-Burst-PKR.pdf 

It's pre-mixed and ready to go. 

*MARINE AND RV ANTIFREEZE*
Winterizes potable water plumbing systems other winter storage applications.

PEAK® RV & Marine Antifreeze is formulated for winterizing all types of potable (drinking) water plumbing systems. This product can be used full-strength to winterize boats, recreational vehicles, trailers, vacation homes, swimming pools, and a variety of other winter storage applications. Specific benefits include:


Burst-proof protection to -50°F guaranteed!
Safe for brass, metal, copper and plastic pipes (except acetate)
All ingredients are considered GRAS (Generally Recognized as Safe) by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA). 
No mixing required, can be used full-strength

WHY is this stuff FDA approved? Because one can use it on a farm for tractors, on boats, RVs and off-road equipment without killing animals and people. 

In fact, look at many of the gelled salad dressings, Swedish fish, gummy bears, etc, this is the main ingredient next to sugar and food dye!


----------



## Steve Urquell (Nov 11, 2019)

Loaded out the rest of my coworkers dirt and hauled it to my house last night. It's probably a good 14 yards. He thought we'd get it in 2 loads but I knew it'd be 3. Hauled the Cub to work Friday morning.










We loaded it a little lighter this time (~3000lbs) cuz last time was really dangerous. It was pushing his Armada all over the place and the brakes were stinking to high heaven.

We finished up at 12:30 last night. I'm sure his residential neighbors were wonder WTHeck we were up to loading dirt with a tractor after midnight lol. My little Cub had no problem scooping a full bucket of wet dirt which I calculated at ~500lbs. The Nilight LED lights I put on it were awesome. 2 spots up front and 1 flood in the rear. I could see everything very clearly and bright.









On the road following him to my house after load 1









Around midnight finishing up in his residential neighborhood. Last load about 2/3 lighter than the first 2. I figure the neighbors were NOT happy


----------

